# Aura Vom Feuergarten



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Here's my new puppy Aura...




























Very excited about this little girl. She's showing a lot of her dam and sire at a very early age.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Cutie pie, she looks like she'll be a ton of fun


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

I am so glad you decided to get one of the Feuergarten puppies! I saw one of your posts a couple of months back saying you were thinking of getting a karma puppy and aura looks like she will provide you with plenty of cuteness and no end of trouble! Looking forward to updates.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Me too! hehehe....  

Beautiful pup Max. Wishing you much happiness and joy with her in sport and as your companion too.



Lobo dog said:


> I* am so glad you decided to get one of the Feuergarten puppies! *I saw one of your posts a couple of months back saying you were thinking of getting a karma puppy and aura looks like she will provide you with plenty of cuteness and no end of trouble! Looking forward to updates.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Adorable


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Such a cutie! Good luck with her!


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

Excited to watch her grow and thrive with you!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Cuter is impossible. hard to imagine that within a year they are these intense workers.
Puppy fever is highly contagious.
Seems like the entire litter is already famous here.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

That last picture just about killed me! Far too cute! Love the name too! Looking forward to seeing updates on her.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations on your new pup!!!!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

She is adorable!!:wub: Congrats!!


----------



## RobertJ (Jul 14, 2015)

Que linda!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

love those black dogs, congratulations she is adorable.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

One from today...


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I see a little spitfire in those eyes.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great pic!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Pretty girl of the group. :wub: Excited I get to watch her grow!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

She looks like a nice, confident pup. This should be fun.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

13 weeks old, looking like a real dog...


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

She got big fast. Is the sire on the large side?


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

No, he's about 80lbs. She looks really jacked and is filling out nicely, probably not as big as the picture makes her look. Then again, she is probably a little over half of what mom weighs currently!

The boys are definitely starting to pull away from her, got some well fed fatties...


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Gorgeous! Love the substancial bone and muscle development (already!). Love the alert, focused expression.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

She is just such a pretty girl!


----------



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

beautiful pup!


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Jealous! I would love a Karma baby.  The look on her face. She's ready to take on the world.


----------



## Darthvader (Jan 24, 2014)

Cute puppy keep the pics coming.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Gorgeous pup!! :wub:


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

well it takes me a while, but you have Anastasia's sister? I didn't put 2 and 2 together. well isn't she beautiful, looks a lot like her sister and I just love those black dogs. it seems the 2 of you are really enjoying your puppies and we are enjoying the pictures, keep posting.


----------



## kora44 (Sep 2, 2015)

aww so cute!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Aura is a definite heart stealer. She does look so grown up now.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Looks like she will keep you on your toes! She is beautiful!


----------

